# SVS Owners, Share your experiences



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a PB2+ and 25-31 PC Plus. I could not be happier. Both of these subs have exceeded my expectations.


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

My experience has been very positive.
From my initial purchase in 3/05 to my NSD upgrade this summer, SVS has been world class. 
I am eagerly awaiting the release of MTS speaker line. I've had the speaker upgrade jones for a while, and from what little I've heard from the rumor mill, they are going to kick some major buttocks!
Jim


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

My experience has been pretty much positive with the pre-sale help and the purchase, and I think the sub I bought is very nice (PB12-Plus/2).

Bob


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Bob,

If you are enjoying your PB12-Plus/2 as much as I enjoy my twin cylinders, hold on (you ain't seen nuthin' yet)! I have yet to read a review of that sub which is in any way less than embarrasingly enthusiastic. I cannot hold SVS in higher esteem in everything from their product to their legendary customer service. Obviously, I am among the "embarrasingly enthusiastic", and they have a customer for life with me (If shipping were to ever become an issue, I would _drive_ to pick my next sub up from them).

As for my experience, they have performed flawlessly, barely breaking a sweat no matter what I throw at them. My HT is about 3000 cu ft, and the single biggest problem with the twins (what I have come to call them) is that I spend more time chasing down rattles in the room (not with the subs) than anything. Aside from the ear-to-ear grin I get everytime my pant legs flutter (pretty cool), watching my friends pick their jaws up from the floor is priceless.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 16-46PC+ that I use with a stereo music only system consisting of a NAD C162 preamp and NAD C272 power amp. I have just installed a Behringer CX-2310 active crossover into the system. I crossover at 60hz from my large JBL L-300 main speakers to the subwoofer. It has made a dramatic difference in the balance and quality of the sound compared to running the mains full range and using the lowpass crossover in the sub. The sound is much better balanced now and less standing waves around the room. One odd thing that I have noticed however is that now I get stronger bass at my listening position with the phasing set at 0 degress on the sub with the CX-2310. I needed to set it at 270 degrees when using the lowpass crossover only in the 16-46PC+. All in all the addition of the Behringer CX-2310 was a very worthwhile investment. It is very quiet(no hiss to speak of) and sounds great. Some of the electronic crossovers that I have heard and tried have been noisy and have left a lot to be desired sound wise. I love my sub!!


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

can't agree more than your word!:neener: 

all SVS users in TW are very happy and appreciate I introduce this great sub to them!:jump: 



Kipp Jones said:


> I have a PB2+ and 25-31 PC Plus. I could not be happier. Both of these subs have exceeded my expectations.


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Purchased my 1st sub(plus/2) in 2003, next upgrade was the oak ultra/2 in 2005. Now
preparing for next installment of dual PB13 singles,since the ultra/2 won't be 
announced till the fall or later. Got all pennies lined up, been priming my wife for the 
future intrusion and the space already to accept the beauties.

Ron, Tom and the rest of staff have been more than accommodating with every 
question or request. They even went out their way to custom stain the ultra to please 
my wife, she loved the look but hates the size!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I would have bought SVS a long time ago had they just been available in canada (not with killer taxes and shipping)

anyway, I will be correcting that error when my dual PB12 Pluses arrive and hopefully, I can get a PB13 Ultra when it's released this year. I have also saved up for the PB13 and all that's gonna stop me from getting it is availability. I'm thinking SVS will supply the local market first before attending to the international market. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Kipp Jones said:


> I have a PB2+ and 25-31 PC Plus. I could not be happier. Both of these subs have exceeded my expectations.


do you have the subs in different systems?

if within the same system, can you give us your A/B opinion of them?

what about in music, except for extension and max SPL, any differences?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

I also have written a small review of the SB12+ http://www.planetaudio.com.au/forum/index.php?showtopic=2355 

A very positive experience.........:T


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

a Philipino [Hermie who lives in TPE county, TW], also uses Paradigm + SVS!:wits-end: 




turbo56k said:


> I also have written a small review of the SB12+ http://www.planetaudio.com.au/forum/index.php?showtopic=2355
> 
> A very positive experience.........:T


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I got a Plus/2 in Dec. between Christmas and new years...
Now I as most people at first had a hard time deciding what to buy, and was emailing back and forth with SVS, and I was getting responces ON CHRISTMAS DAY!!!!
Now who does that... No-one that I know of...
They are very helpful, and in the end, I got what I wanted....
Sound from this sub is spectacular, and my SMS will be in this week, to be followed by a BFD as well....

I will be needing another one soon, either a plus in Piano Black, or maybe there will be a few used ultras coming available from the upgrades to the Ultra 13.

PM me please


----------



## digitalfife (Jun 13, 2007)

:jump: Finaly took the plunge and ordered an SB12 Plus from AV-Sales (Kent Home Cinema) a couple of weeks ago. :raped:The first one arrived dead, though AV-Sales were very quick to resolve this problem. Fantastic service from them and have no hesitation in recomending them.

Because of WAF the only place to position this sub was in the corner behind the AV unit. Have not had time to calibrate the sub (i.e. room responce etc) just a quick level check with the supplied SPL meter (thanks AV-Sales).

I appreciate that the sub needs to be given a few good hours to loosen (run in for about 100 hrs) but initial view is WOW !!

Coupled to a pair of Mission 773e's the sound stage has dynamically opened up, deep controled bass with very tight timing. My fav disk Dire Straits "Love over Gold" I have found has always been a difficult album to listen to. Opens with a low bass drone that on a poor system seems to overwelm, with the SB12+ it starts softly and low and just builds. No boom, no overhang, it's playing music. Heaven. The album comes alive and so much in it I wasn't aware of.

The Darla test is revealing. You realy feel as if you are in the tank. 

I'm replaying all my DVD's and CD's with new enjoyment and hearing things that appeared not to be there before. Not only does this sub play with aplom but opens up the rest of my system with a texture and colour I would not have though possible.

This is truly a sub among subs and for smallish rooms an excelent addition.

:whistling: Have I said the the service from AV-Sales is excellent !!! :whistling:

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Well based from what I read I'm giving SVS another try someday specially now when SVS added XLR connection to their subs which is a great news cause they are compatible with pro-gear now (monitors and such).


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

I own one of the latest (maybe the latest one :neener SVS PC-Ultra since February 2007. I don't know any other SVS owners from Ukraine so maybe I'm the first one :innocent: .

Before buying I listened a Paradigm Servo-15 sub and it sounds very good. But I haven't heard in his sound elastic impact in a breast on beep bass compositions. I hoped that SVS Ultra can do so and It did so! Bass was very musical, really deep and clean. I am liking PCU and really glad that I bought It. Now I recommend for all my friends this wonderful SVS subs. :jiggy:

Now I want to say about things I don't like. On volumes since 50% and more I hear big rumble. On 70% of volume subwoofer rocks my room and to stay in it is impossible.:explode: So I listen music on 10% of volume and look films on 40%. Maybe all this is only result of room response, maybe not only this. On small sound volumes subwoofer sounds perfectly. :nerd:


----------



## Raezzy (May 22, 2006)

I researched subs for 12 months.
We finally got a local distributer here in Australia.
Bought the PB12 Plus2 (so did a fello HT nut), and am more impressed every time i listen to it.
Service was excellent.
Product excellent for the price down under.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Although I generally find it distasteful to name products in head to head comparisons, I'll make an exception in the case of subs simply because I've spent good money on what I've learned to be unconscionably poor sub-woofers. 

I owned a Definitive Technology sub for many years (about 13) and I always thought the bass was kinda unrefined, hollow and somewhat flabby. I also felt it had limited extension and volume. I figured 1000 dollars was about all I could spend and that Def Tech must be providing a decent value for money product, as they had been doing with their bipolar towers. 

About two years ago, visitors accidentally sent a rocking chair leg through this sub. Now I could've replaced the driver, no doubt, but why when i was mostly dissatisfied with this design. Instead, I went to Circuit City and bought a "brand name" sub-woofer (Velodyne). Granted it was a low end model (VRP-1200), but hey, this is Velodyne, right? Would they put their name on a poor performing product. I got the thing home and basically heard no better, and perhaps worse performance from it, than from the Def Tech. 

Ok, now I'm really curious...What's up with these subs? So at that point I'd read several positive comments on SVS products, researched it more, found nothing but praise for them, and settled on trying a 25-31PC+ with the new 12.3 woofer.

I got that monstrous looking thing delivered and set up, turned it on, cranked it up and my tongue and jaw dropped to the floor while my grin stretched from ear to ear :bigsmile:

Thanks to SVS for teaching me that < $1000 subs from other manufacturers should instead be called "NOISE MAKERS" cause in my limited experience I've come to conclude that, with SVS being an exception, that's exactly what they are.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

SVS owner since either 2001 when I got my first SVS sub, the 20-39PCi. Before owning that I had a Polk Audio PSW-650 which was a real kicker (at least I thought) at the time. Once the 20-39PCi came, I was floored at the difference it made and it was about the same price as the Polk Audio sub I had. The differences were amazing and not subtle, whatsoever!

Flash forward to 2003, I sold my 20-39PCi to my brother and picked up the SVS PC-Ultra (TV-12). A noticeable improvement and a very appreciable difference between the 20-39PCi and the Ultra. The Ultra had more articulation, dug deeper, cleaner, and more musical.

Now, in 2007, I still await my first SVS box sub, a Rosenut PB13-Ultra. I cannot tell you how stoked I am. After reading reports on the differences in the 12" and the 13" drivers, I am stoked to experience them for myself!

Every experience that I've had with SVS has been nothing but stellar! Any time anyone asks for a recommendation, SVS is my first pick!


----------

